# keyhole cichlids



## diavids (Dec 28, 2007)

I just bought 3 baby keyhole cichlids for my 25 gal high (hex) tank. What I'm wondering, right now I have danio's, cory's and white clouds also in the tank. I have a feeling that the danio's may be too active. What do you think? Maybe I should move the danio's into another tank. Maybe my female guppies would be better housemates? I'll wait until I move the danio's as i'm sure trying to catch them would upset the cichlids even more than leaving them in. The tank has been set up about a month, everything seems good except I've noticed the ph is a bit low. 6.4. I've decided to continue with the small daily water changes i have been doing, and added some coral (in a bag) to raise the ph. The ammonia, nitrate and nitrite all tested fine. I know I should have waited a bit longer before adding the cichlids but I don't see these fish often in the LFS so grabbed them while they are there. I must admit these fish are awefully sweet.

dianne


----------



## Subic76 (May 26, 2005)

I have never kept danio's, but I doubt they are "too active" for Keyholes.
This mom doesn't mind the red lined torpedo barbs, she gives chase but cannot catch.
If you have rocks and hiding places for the Keyholes, leave them where they are at.
Best of luck with them.
Keyholes one of my favorites.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Dianne,

Good score with the Keyholes!!! They are a fantastic little fish! I wouldn't worry about the danios - keyholes are notoriously shy and take awhile to settle in... You will probably find that the keyholes remain hidden - or if they come out they will scoot away and hide when you approach the tank. This is normal, typical keyhole behaviour.

Be advised that as the keyholes mature they may prey on the dither fish - guppies would probably be an easy meal, where as the danios are quick and will hopefully avoid being lunch!

I plan to keep keyholes again very soon and I hope that if I buy them small enough and raise them with tetras they won't try to eat them (I had a bad experience in the past).

Cheers,

Daryl


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> The tank has been set up about a month, everything seems good except I've noticed the ph is a bit low. 6.4. I've decided to continue with the small daily water changes i have been doing, and added some coral (in a bag) to raise the ph.


Hmmm...no one else here going to comment on the PH level? Personally I think it's fine and wouldn't add crushed coral to a SA tank.

Also, if the tank is cycled, I'd ease back on the daily water changes. Especially when keeping a skitish cichlid like keyholes.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

mine pair arent even remotely shy.... they come flyin up to meet me when i come to the room cause they are obviously starving to death (sarcasm) lol. only time they get spooked is with nets or big bangs.

they are mostly peacefull with my other fish (pleco, corys, rummynose and penguin tetras) but as soon as i turn out the lights they go after my tetras (none missing to date).

they were actively hunting 2 real small corys i put in there (shoulda known better) so i had to remove them.

my male has been in the mood to breed lately and got real defensive, claimed the whole tank as his and would defend the 2 pits he made in the substrate. chased away all the other fish in the tank and the female too (i guess she wasnt in the mood so he got pissed)

watch out for pairing if you have 2m 1f in that tank, theres not alot of room for a second male there.


----------



## diavids (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks everyone for all the comments,

I'm looking forward to growing out these keyholes, I know I'm going to love them. They are so tiny ,about an inch. When I got home today I checked the ph and it had gone down again. But if the low ph is fine, I won't worry about it and change to twice weekly or weekly small water changes instead. What I've decided to do until I'm totally sure the tank is cycled properly is reduce the fish population, so removed the white clouds and three danios. So all I have in the tank now is 5 pepper cory's, three keyholes and 3 danios. thanks everyone for the advice.

dianne


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Low pH? The keyholes probably think it's too high!!!  :lol: (serious 6.4 is perfect, wish my tap water was that low, it's only 6.8).

Just make sure the keyholes get enough food, zebra danios are notorious for eating all the food before smaller cichlids can get to it.


----------



## diavids (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the reply. to the feeding, I'll be doing my usual feeding techique for my cory's and dwarf cichlids to make sure they get enough food, the eye dropper. I blast frozen food to them. of course now I have some very spoiled dwarf cichlids who will only eat blood worms/brine shimp

appreciate the advice
dianne


----------

